

Taskker.com goes open source also - ddmma
https://github.com/madeforit/TaskkerWeb/

======
frdmn
Server Error in '/' Application:

[http://cl.ly/image/0g3P2E1I1h0X](http://cl.ly/image/0g3P2E1I1h0X)

~~~
ddmma
Fixed now... [http://taskker.com](http://taskker.com)

